# West Coast customs -> diamond audio?



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

I've found a few references. the WCC 6.5" component set appears to be the exact same as the diamond d662. There are a few on fleabay for pretty cheap now, has anyone checked them out?


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

I was watching that show and they did say there line was made by Diamond. They were setting up displays in Best buy.Not sure if it was to test the market or only sold at west coast stores but I have not seen them at my local BB.


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

Well they came in, and aside from the lack of magnet rubber thingy, they look exactly like the rainbows. Now the frame is some odd sort of plastic composite, whether it's the same as the diamonds or not i don't know. But if anyone has a set and can weigh the whole driver, we can compare our results.

Why? cuz the sets from WCC are going for very cheap right now


----------



## jworley83 (May 23, 2011)

I highly doubt there rainbows. From what I've herd they were made by Orion but Im not too sure on that


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

jworley83 said:


> I highly doubt there rainbows. From what I've herd they were made by Orion but Im not too sure on that


Doh! sorry... brain wrote the wrong thing. I think they're actually diamond d662 sets repackaged and much cheaper.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Junk :laugh:


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Junk :laugh:


Could be, but for $15 shipped it's hard to go that wrong. 

I've always wanted to try to destroy some speakers :devil:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

EvilWagn said:


> Could be, but for $15 shipped it's hard to go that wrong.
> 
> I've always wanted to try to destroy some speakers :devil:


I can find better things to do with the money


----------



## mathewam (Sep 7, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> I can find better things to do with the money


and time..:mean:


----------



## OldSchoolRF (Aug 29, 2011)

For $15 I would give them a try too..


----------



## TwinBassDaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

So searching a bit, I found this::

The World Famous West Coast Customs® » Blog Archive » Diamond Audio Parent Supplies West Coast Customs

Seems as if they aren't Diamonds, but might be Cerwin Vega or any of the other DIG brands. Interesting.


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

Last I checked, unless things have changed in the last year, all wcc audio gear was diamond with the wcc logo on it. All were made to represent both d5 and d6 lines but on a less expensive scale.


----------



## 45Colt45 (Sep 24, 2011)

how did they perform?


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

Ive installed three sets of them and when I pulled them out they looked identical to d6's but I had not heard anything about them being made by them. I looked into it and found out they were. I was pleased with the sound of them in a well deadened door. no complaints from me especially for that cheap of a set of components. 
I did one set of 6x9 components, 5x7 components and 6.5 components.


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

Haven't gotten a chance to install them yet. been a crazy month with minimal funtime :-\ 

Maybe this weekend if I'm lucky.


----------



## RFxCamaro (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey just some info they are for sure made by diamond. If you look at their tag it says WCC by Diamond Audio.


----------

